# How to Say No to Unprofitable Jobs



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Great article, however I feel it's not a one size fits all article. I personally feel listing your hourly rate in a brochure or marketing material is not a good idea. People generally don't realize the expenses related to proper contracting, i.e. time spent doing estimates, prints/design, takeoffs, cost of quality tools... every part of the orchestra that makes a successful outfit.

Analogy > People already know good mechanics aren't cheap. IME, their rates for the better / top tier are on par with that of contractors. So posting X service = 60$/hr isn't in my opinion a good way to draw new, potentially quality customers in. 

Good marketing, then selling yourself / co, will prevail over lowest price to quality clients.

The best realistic customers know what they want done proper is going to cost. 

My next difference of opinion is jobs that require travel or time away from home. That also is not a one size fits all. 

It depends

1) On your life situation
2) On your crews situation. I've been an employee with a co that did work locally and traveled extensively. I loved it, at the time. Now wouldn't be the best fit. But occasionally, it would be nice to change scenery and work a potentially profitable job (if you deliver and the $ is right) as I mainly work <1 hour from home daily.

Good article, as well as the posts. I definitely learned something from it and the post linking to this article.


----------



## FloridaBuildr (Jul 14, 2021)

The title of the article is, "_How_ to Say No to Unprofitable Jobs". Soooo, is there an email template somewhere?


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

The article misses the most important point of all which is assessing your potential customer. Anyone who starts in with "Well I would do this job myself, but I'm too busy right now..." is pure trouble. If the customer's floors are cleaner than the plates in your cupboard, you may want to raise your rates a tad. If they start telling you about disputes they've had with previous contractors, run away please.


----------



## FloridaBuildr (Jul 14, 2021)

Kowboy said:


> The article misses the most important point of all which is assessing your potential customer. Anyone who starts in with "Well I would do this job myself, but I'm too busy right now..." is pure trouble. If the customer's floors are cleaner than the plates in your cupboard, you may want to raise your rates a tad. If they start telling you about disputes they've had with previous contractors, run away please.


Absolutely agree! I visited with a customer this week who insisted on managing their own project, supplying all the materials, hiring their subs, and paying me (a licensed general contractor) by the hour. Pshhh. I told them it didn't work that way but the customer wasn't happy with that response...because they can't find anyone to take the job. Go figure! So then it begs the question, why was I there in the first place? Ahhh, they wanted me to take on the risk and play with my money. Anywho, they won't give up and keep contacting me as if there is some future together, even texting me, "if there's any part of this project that I can get done to save money, I will take that on". I am trying to, in the most professional way, put in writing an end to any idea of a future together. I would normally just tell them I cannot take on their job in a reasonable time, but this customer would wait forever until I was available. Either way, they will be upset, but the red flags are lining the driveway and it's not worth my reputation. I'd rather a bad review from a customer I've never done work for.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

FloridaBuildr said:


> Absolutely agree! I visited with a customer this week who insisted on managing their own project, supplying all the materials, hiring their subs, and paying me (a licensed general contractor) by the hour. Pshhh. I told them it didn't work that way but the customer wasn't happy with that response...because they can't find anyone to take the job. Go figure! So then it begs the question, why was I there in the first place? Ahhh, they wanted me to take on the risk and play with my money. Anywho, they won't give up and keep contacting me as if there is some future together, even texting me, "if there's any part of this project that I can get done to save money, I will take that on". I am trying to, in the most professional way, put in writing an end to any idea of a future together. I would normally just tell them I cannot take on their job in a reasonable time, but this customer would wait forever until I was available. Either way, they will be upset, but the red flags are lining the driveway and it's not worth my reputation. I'd rather a bad review from a customer I've never done work for.


Based upon your preferred method of addressing your project, we and our subcontractor network are not structured to be able to take on your project as it stands...


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I've offered to write articles for CT, but apparently they're not interested in paying. So now you know what's missing in the free ones they publish.


----------



## Jbir (Dec 17, 2020)

OLD thread - I know.
Wanted to add how I turn down jobs like this.
Email, text - sometimes a call...

"I wish you success with your project - I have decided to pass on this one"...

***Nothing else - no further responses when they try to continue.

jb


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

FloridaBuildr said:


> I'd rather a bad review from a customer I've never done work for.


Just got one of those. Last one.


----------

